# Sandy Hollow Nigerians



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a nigerian dwarf doe from Sandy Hollow whose AGS papers can't be transferred because her previous owner had lost the original transfer. Luckily the ADGA papers are utd, but it's driving me crazy not having the AGS papers in my name.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has Sandy Hollow's email or phone #? So I could contact her and see about getting a transfer written up. I know she had dispersed her herd so I'm having trouble finding any info. for her. If you do have contact info., please don't post the info. here, but pm or email me. :thumb:

Thanks so much...I hope someone has her info.! :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would think if you got an official copy of transfers with the ADGA and gave it to the AGS they would transfer her for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...I will definately see about that. Maybe if her ADGA papers are in my name then AGS will call that good since we technically are talking about the same goat here...just different papers. :shrug: Maybe i'll ask them tomorrow about it and see what they say.

Here's what happened with the papers. 
SH bred the doe.
SH sold doe to "D" with AGS/ADGA papers and transfers.
D transfered the ADGA papers into his name, but didn't transfer the AGS papers into his name and lost AGS transfer. 
D sold doe to me with ADGA paper and transfer and AGS paper, but no transfers at all.

Thanks for the reply Ashley! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

D needs to at least give you a transfer from them to you - or you need to get a transfer directly from SH to you.


----------

